# best bmw tuner companies



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

im trying to find a good one the best i found are g power, hamman, and ac schnitzer. any others and any reviews for those? i haev a 335xi sedan


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

What exactly are you looking for?
More power, body kits, wheels, interior mods?


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

i just wnt like a full kit. like a body kit, engine, rims etc.


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lucardes (Jul 12, 2006)

DINAN for performance
Hamann/WALD/ACS for Body kits
Magnaflows/Supersprint for Exhaust
H&R for drop springs or KW for coil overs

Anything else I missed?


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks alot bro.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

BBS wheels pricey, but awesome.


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucardes said:


> DINAN for performance
> Hamann/WALD/ACS for Body kits
> Magnaflows/Supersprint for Exhaust
> H&R for drop springs or KW for coil overs
> ...


Dinan YIKES!


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

whats wrong with dinan?


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

where is the best ineternet site to get hamman body kits for my 335xi sedan? 2008


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86496 check that out.

I'm not sayin this is the best, but I like 'em. http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp


----------



## dan123 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ good link but aot of the sites wont allow you to buy off of them.


----------



## PapaFlEx (Oct 27, 2007)

dan whats up im from nyc also let me know if u wanna meet up i can help u answer alot of questions! and recommend tuners and stuff like that... i have a 535 my friend has a nicely done 335... so let me know pm me


----------

